# D.I. for acoustic guitar



## KoskineN (Apr 19, 2007)

Hi I just bought a new acoustic guitar, a Larrivée LV-03RE(wonderful guitar!), and I was wondering about DI or how to plug it for live uses? Do you have any recommendations? This model comes with a L.R. Baggs Element Notch system...

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2008)

I use a love Radial DIs. I just noticed they've got a new acoustic pre-amp solution in their Tonebone line up: The PZ-Pre. That has two Radial DI outputs on it. Won't be cheap, but it'll kick butt and double as a weapon in a pinch.

If you want way out there check out the TC Electronic G-Natural: multi-effects for the acoustic player.

And as an aside: Don Ross, at his clinic I was a month or so ago, was using offboard preamps for his fan fret bari and standard acoustics that had a mic level outputs into a little Mackie 12 channel mixer. The send out from the Mackie went into an ME-50 at his feet and then back, in stereo, to the Mackie and the stereo mains went to the house. He really raved about the ME-50 and how it replaced his small rack for chorus, delay and reverb processing. He even used the way a few times...trippy Don Ross. Never thought I'd see the day...


----------



## KoskineN (Apr 19, 2007)

The PZ-PRE and G-Natural seems really cool but I think it may be overkill for what I do! :smile: Maybe I will go for something like the LR Baggs PARA DI

Thanks for the help!


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

The Para DI is a good choice. I can also highly recommend the Tech21 Acoustic DI and the K&K Sound Pure XLR.

I use all of the above, on different guitars, and although they each have their distinctive feature set and sound, any of them will give you pro level sound at an affordable price.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Hi,

I use the Baggs Para DI too and I love it. The eq is really nice sounding and it is easy to use to cut feedback frequencies. Another DI I would consider is the Schatten/ULTRASOUND DI: http://schattendesign.com/preamp-di.htm 
Les Schatten is based in Kitchener. Nice guy and reputedly an electronics genius.

matt


----------



## KoskineN (Apr 19, 2007)

I was wondering if since my onboard preamp(LR Baggs) already got the eqs, phase inverter, etc, if I realy needed a DI? Because it got almost the same features as for example, the LR Baggs Para DI...


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

You certainly don't need a DI with another pre...

If you are less than 20 feet from the mix position you could plug directly into the board. If you are going to be much further away you will need to plug into a DI and have that balanced output signal sent to the board.


----------

